# Help, genetics are not my thing



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

My boy is a wf grey pearl pied split to cinnamon. If I were to breed him with a Lutino female what would I get? Yes I ask a lot of these questions I know but you guys have helped me a lot and stopped me making a lot of beginners mistakes so I like to run it by you before I go ahead and do something!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

The offspring will be: 25% pearl hens split to pied split to white face, 25% pearl cinnamon hens split to pied split to white face. 25% normal gray males split to lutino split to pearl split to pied split to white face. 25% normal gray males split to lutino split to pearl split to cinnamon split to pied split to whiteface.

This assumes no hidden splits. Actual results may vary for that reason.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

So absolutely no chance of any lutino babies from that combo? From my last thread I gsthered as much but I wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To get lutino babies, the male has to be carrying the lutino gene. If you were to take one of the males from this pairing and pair it with a visual lutino hen, you would have a pretty high chance of getting lutino babies then.


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> So absolutely no chance of any lutino babies from that combo? From my last thread I gsthered as much but I wanted to be sure. Thanks!


Correct. 

The reason is because the lutino gene is sex linked and is carried on the X chromosome. Females are XY, males are XX. Females need one copy of a sex linked gene to be visual, males need two. 

So any male babies from that pair would get an X from mom and an X from dad and therefore be only split lutino. 

Any female babies you got would get a Y from mom and an X from dad. Therefore any sex linked traits they are visual to (such as lutino, cinn, or pearl) will be from dad, never mom.


----------

